# How to contribute to Germany's economy by speeding on A-bahn: Pulled over on A-bahn



## stevodevo (Nov 6, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :yikes: This is completely new news to me! I thought there were NO speed limits? Can some one explain this a little better, please? I've never been to the mother land to try out my 3+ years of German.


Sorry to give you the bad news but there are speed limits on the autobahn. However, it didn't look like a lot of people were obeying it. However, if you see a bunch of cars slow down suddenly, slow down. It means that they are using radar or someone has spotted the police. However, if you see a round white sign with several diagonal black lines thru it (see beewang's sig), I think that means there's no speed limit. Also, I was warned by several people to slow down in Austria.


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

There are lighted signs with speed limits and there are signs everyone. For those looking to go, you should read the following website to get an idea of the signs:

http://home.att.net/~texhwyman/autobahn.htm

  

Names for this thread:

"Speeding on A-bahn? - Euros, Credit, US dollars accepted on the spot by all officers"

"How to contribute to Germany's economy by speeding on A-bahn"

"Warning to speeders: The Need for Speed on A-Bahn can cost you"


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

beewang said:


> I am putting this as a sticky. I think I am gonna change the title to "Dumb Tourist Not obeying the law"
> 
> Or should we call it.." Thank you for visiting Deutscheland... and thank you for your continues support to the Law Enforcement efforts".
> 
> Can anyone else come up w/ a better title for these :slap: :kiss: "Putz"??


I'd call it "Fair Bump - play on" :rofl:

You get caught - take your lumps and move on :thumbup:


----------



## Tricky (Apr 9, 2005)

I guess I was lucky 'cause I had traffic around me in Austria and on the A8 in Germany that tipped me off that I should heed the speed limits. 

I figured if the Porsche 911 in front of me was ratcheting the speed down and puling in behind a Ford Fiesta, I should do the same...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mdreviews said:


> ...."How to contribute to Germany's economy by speeding on A-bahn"
> .."


Congrats
You won!! The title is now changed


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I got pulled over in Austria for not driving far enough to the right when I was a student. That wasn't as much fun. My mother was in the car.


Not far enough to the right of the lane?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

stevodevo said:


> Sorry to give you the bad news but there are speed limits on the autobahn. However, it didn't look like a lot of people were obeying it. However, if you see a bunch of cars slow down suddenly, slow down. It means that they are using radar or someone has spotted the police. However, if you see a round white sign with several diagonal black lines thru it (see beewang's sig), I think that means there's no speed limit. Also, I was warned by several people to slow down in Austria.


Actually, to be completely accurate, over 60% of Autobahn still are without any kind of speed limit.

Around the city, there is a speed limit. For instance, in Berlin I think it's only 100, that's 100km/h.

Basically, if you see (///) on the Autobahn in Germany, you are good to go.


----------



## Tricky (Apr 9, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I got pulled over in Austria for not driving far enough to the right when I was a student. That wasn't as much fun. My mother was in the car.





Me530 said:


> Not far enough to the right of the lane?


Yeah, driving towards oncoming traffic might suck a bit....:yikes:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

beewang said:


> Congrats
> You won!! The title is now changed


 You guys are too much, Germany needs way more Euro's to help the economy...:eeps:


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

*Speed Limits*

Spent 3 years in Italy and Germany as well as the Netherlands.
In Italy you can drive as fast as you want to even if given the posted limits. As long as you are not reckless the Italians will "live and let live". I seldom saw anyone pulled over except when there was a car problem.
As you go north the Politzi get more anal and bust the speed limits and get a ticket. I was able to drive from Vicenza Italy to Berlin Germany in 8 hours, 710 miles driving the Autostrada and Auobahn as fast as my BMW would go (318 with a 5 spd). Never busting the posted limits by more then 10kms unless there was a lot of traffic all going that speed. Long stretches of no posted limits and I was passed regularly by Porsches, Audi wagons, BMW wagons and Volvo wagons hauling at least 220 to 240kms.

The Netherlands was the worst as they used photo radar and caugth the Major that worked for me. They mailed him his ticket and it was something like 120kms in a 100kms zone with a fine of something like 62 UDS.

Also a great way to gat a ticket to is drive the left lane and obstruct traffic, pass the car ahead of you and get into the right lane.

The Major that was with me was riding the left lane as well and had Dutch drivers passing him pointing to the right lane, true Ugly American.

Overall after driving 10's of thousands of kms I never got a ticket and only was stopped a few times for border checks and because I had my fog lights on when there was no fog.

After living in Europe it is as easy to get around as it is to drive from one state to another. Don't pass the opportunity to go drive Europe....


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Just like America, go with the flow and make sure that fast 911 is in front of you. The unlimited signs are the most fun when you see them on the country roads...go like hell through the turns. Last year it seemed like more of the Autobahn had been opened up, the A3 had been widened and almost unlimited everywhere where it had been slowed down before almost everywhere. The A8 was the same.


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

Cool! What do I win? Do I get a free trip to Europe in a new BMW? (jk) :rofl:

Also related to speeding is radar detectors.

You can't use radar detectors in Germany. Do not use them as they're illegal to use. You may also be fined on the spot. 



beewang said:


> Congrats
> You won!! The title is now changed


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I wonder if I am the only one here to have ever received a moving violation from the Volkspolizei ...  

Speeding in the DDR was a really bad mistake on my part. :eeps: 


.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I wonder if I am the only one here to have ever received a moving violation from the Volkspolizei ...
> 
> Speeding in the DDR was a really bad mistake on my part. :eeps:
> 
> .


 Hahahah the VOPO... could they keep up with you in their Trabants...? I had no problem in the DDR cause I was driving together with our Kolonel visiting the former Stazi HQ in Oranienburg just outside of Berlin...


----------



## LoneStarM3 (May 12, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :yikes: This is completely new news to me! I thought there were NO speed limits? Can some one explain this a little better, please? I've never been to the mother land to try out my 3+ years of German.


There are places where there is no speed limit, but not everywhere. Happiness is the speed sign with a diagonal slash and no numbers (i.e. end of speed limit)

Before going on ED read:

http://home.att.net/~texhwyman/regeln.htm


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

*Immortalized*

Wow, I am flattered. My post has been made a permanent sticky on the ED Forum. :angel:

I clearly saw the 100 sign on the red overhead boards like Md's picture, but by then it was too late.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

MG67 said:


> Were in CH are you going...? You also have to buy a road vignette... My grandparents lived in Meggen, just outside of Luzern... beautifull....:thumbup:


Yep Switzerland is a beautiful country.

I'm in St. Moritz tonight and headed to Luzern tomorrow for 2-days and then finally Zurich for drop-off on Monday.

Yes I bought the vignette at the Swiss border.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

MG67 said:


> Hahahah the VOPO... could they keep up with you in their Trabants...?


Speed trap, with cameras. "Busted" doing 105km/h in a 100km/h zone, uphill, and we were in a 1980 Mercedes Benz 200 D. 

Top speed in that POS was only 120km/h so I have no clue how we were supposedly doing 105km/h uphill. :tsk:

Anyway, they wanted cash (DEM) on the spot, and we refused to pay. :eeps:

I still owe the DDR money. :rofl:

.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Patrick said:


> I wonder if I am the only one here to have ever received a moving violation from the Volkspolizei ...
> 
> Speeding in the DDR was a really bad mistake on my part. :eeps:
> 
> .


Probably an expensive mistake. In the few trips I made through the DDR I never got pulled over by the VoPos, thankfully.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Probably an expensive mistake. In the few trips I made through the DDR I never got pulled over by the VoPos, thankfully.


It wasn't expensive (in the end), but they kept us in the back of their patrol car (Lada) while they took the MB apart. We had to put it back together (they even removed the front seats) and as a result, we were late getting to West Berlin.

Lovely memories of the DDR ... I do have a DDR stamp in one of my expired passports too! That is quite cool. :bigpimp:

.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Calif65GM said:


> Yep Switzerland is a beautiful country.
> 
> I'm in St. Moritz tonight and headed to Luzern tomorrow for 2-days and then finally Zurich for drop-off on Monday.
> 
> Yes I bought the vignette at the Swiss border.


 Enjoy!! Luzern is beautifull, take a ride in the boat on the lake...:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Speed trap, with cameras. "Busted" doing 105km/h in a 100km/h zone, uphill, and we were in a 1980 Mercedes Benz 200 D.
> 
> Top speed in that POS was only 120km/h so I have no clue how we were supposedly doing 105km/h uphill. :tsk:
> 
> ...


 Incredible...:tsk: but then they had nothing else to do and this way they would be making some extra $$$


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

MG67 said:


> Incredible...:tsk: but then they had nothing else to do and this way they would be making some extra $$$


True. We entertained 18 "policemen" for two hours, while they tried to figure out what to do with us.

The MB had Finnish plates (which helped), but me being the driver and having a US Passport did not.

I was 19 at the time, and it was a bit frightening, but now it is a story that makes me laugh.

.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Patrick said:


> True. We entertained 18 "policemen" for two hours, while they tried to figure out what to do with us.
> 
> The MB had Finnish plates (which helped), but me being the driver and having a US Passport did not.
> 
> ...


Yep with a US passport you attract attention ofcourse... especially in the DDR... your story sounds like mine at the Austrian / Hungarian border, where they held me for around 7 hours...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Calif65GM said:


> Wow, I am flattered. My post has been made a permanent sticky on the ED Forum. :angel:


LOL:bustingup!! Hey McFly:slap:!! Its not something you should be proud of being called a "DUMB TOURIST"  But I like your enthusiasm :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Not far enough to the right of the lane?


I was trying (hoping) to pass a truck that was going rather slowly. I guess I tried for too long. I wasn't on the side of opposing traffic, just not far right enough.


----------



## M-technik-3 (May 2, 2005)

I got photozapped just outside or Frankfurt am Main on the way to the base. Late for an alert to fly over to Bagram I think about three years ago.

This was when I was living in Germany as a spouse of an Active Duty member and I was on AD as a reservist called back up. Lost my base driving privelages due to it was a construction site. I was doing 140 km in a 80 km zone and I could have cared less the site had been there for the better part of 9 months and was finished but the just hadn't been working on it in some time. It was on the A3 just beyond Wiesbaden and the fine was 165 euros. I still have the photo somewhere in my unpacked stuff from Germany. 

I'll be over ther next week as I need some Bier.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :yikes: This is completely new news to me! I thought there were NO speed limits? Can some one explain this a little better, please? I've never been to the mother land to try out my 3+ years of German.


For starters, there is a GENERAL SPEED LIMIT on the A-Bahn net which runs through the old East Germany. And that seems appropriate since those roads tend to be not quite up to par (although still superior to any California freeway. That limit is 130 km/h. In addition many stretches around cities have speed limits.


----------



## FHF (Feb 20, 2006)

No doubt about it: If there IS a speed limit on the autobahn, there IS a reason for it.

German police uses several neutral shaped sedans with camera and speed meassuring equipement inside. Very common are Opel Omega, Mercedes E-Type and Audi A6, even some VW Passat are used. Some officers wear civil clothing, but mostly they are in uniform. They have to show an ID on request if they are not in uniform and you are in doubt ("K***246;nnen Sie sich bitte ausweisen?")

The are looking for extensive speeders and tailgaiters, and have a very good eye on fools that pass on the right lane, because they are a really danger for their fellow drivers. The same point, vice versa, hits the foolish permanent laft-lane-drivers: they pick them up ... and the left lane is free from that moment on!

In general, they give you a discount of 5 per cent of the measured speed. An exeed of up to 20 kph to the posted limit is a "mild case". A mobile unit will never stop you for that on the Autobahn. In Germany they do no stupid car-races between police cars and normal drivers, they just mail a letter with all the necessary information to your home adress and wait for the money you send to the stated account ...

So keep in mind:
- do never exeed the stated speed +19 kph
- respect the speed limits
- take special care in speed limited construction areas! Never exeed the posted speed limit significantly!
- the use of the rightermost lane is obligate!
- if a 3-lane Autobahn reduces to a 2-lane, the "ZIP"-System has to be used: drive to the end of the 3rd (leftest) lane, the drivers in the center lane MUST give you the way to change.
- while entering the autobahn the ZIP-System is NOT allowed! It is your problem to enter the Autobahn properly and safe! You have NO RIGHTS!!! There is a speed-up-lane where you can accellerate to the speeds driven on the right lane (or faster) and you can use a free slot to enter the autobahn. If you are in doubt, it is better to accellerate further after the speed up line ended, instead of any braking action! To use the brakes in that situation is the most foolish thing you can do in that situation!

Have a save trip in Germany!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

FHF said:


> No doubt about it: If there IS a speed limit on the autobahn, there IS a reason for it.
> 
> German police uses several neutral shaped sedans with camera and speed meassuring equipement inside. Very common are Opel Omega, Mercedes E-Type and Audi A6, even some VW Passat are used. Some officers wear civil clothing, but mostly they are in uniform. They have to show an ID on request if they are not in uniform and you are in doubt ("K***246;nnen Sie sich bitte ausweisen?")
> 
> ...


Thanks for the informative post! And welcome to bimmerfest! :thumbup:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Question about "Drive Right"

If you are cruising in the left lane and someone passes you in the right lane, who gets the ticket?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

lao270 said:


> Question about "Drive Right"
> 
> If you are cruising in the left lane and someone passes you in the right lane, who gets the ticket?


Hopefully both people, but I think that it is a largely theoretical question. If you are just "cruising" in the left lane in Germany you will very quickly have someone on your tail who will make it clear that you should move to the right. My experience has been that you just don't see people passing on the right there.

I dearly miss the autobahn.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Kanuck said:


> My experience has been that you just don't see people passing on the right there.


 That's because it is verboten!


----------



## FHF (Feb 20, 2006)

*Autobahnpolizei*

This link  will lead to an artikle about the Autobahnpolizei. Babelfish will give a reasonable translation.
Instead of Porsche (like in the 1960's) they use now powerfull sedans. Even a nice picture of a BMW added. An American, collecting some experiences during ED?? :rofl:


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

FHF said:


> This link  will lead to an artikle about the Autobahnpolizei. Babelfish will give a reasonable translation.
> Instead of Porsche (like in the 1960's) they use now powerfull sedans. Even a nice picture of a BMW added. An American, collecting some experiences during ED?? :rofl:


Notice how there is always a BMW pictures. :bigpimp:


----------



## FHF (Feb 20, 2006)

*Shame on you,*



trex said:


> Let me add to the ticket database.
> 
> ............ 180 kmh in a 120 zone (if I remember correctly)
> ............ 228 kmh in a 75
> ...


Ay, boy, stay at home, make your 55 there and be happy.

The system over here can only work if everybody ist playing the game as the rules are. For me, personally, it is very important to count on my fellow drivers that they do the rules, as I do. Everybody else is dangerous.

The system is made for responsible drivers. And you are no responsible driver!

Different to the american view, that "speed kills" we think it are guys like you that are a danger for the world. But on the other hand, what would you expect from a nation that is in rage after the missuse of a cigar or some silicon nipples on one hand and allows everybody to handle with weapons on the other hand? In European movies we cut the violence, in the US they cut the sex. So violence is obviously accepted. And what you are doing here, as you posted, is nothing but violence.

Shame on you!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

FHF said:


> And you are no responsible driver!


:stupid: 228k in a 75k is dangerous, he's lucky he didn't kill anybody. If he was speeding to that degree in the USA, he'd be in prison.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

I knew a flame war would start.

However you should not judge a book by its cover. I did not give you a full detail on the type of road, traffic and weather conditions. So please leave safety out of it.

FHF, I am surprised especially at your reaction as you live in Europe. You get passed daily by people doing 300kmh even though the limit is still set at 120 kmh. [sarcasm]So they are all all maniacs; also the M5 with 2 baby seats in the back[/sarcasm]. In addition don't preach about the system as it is just as screwed up as the one in the States, just differently.

The fact of the matter is that I went outside the norm, not the system, and I payed for it. The system still allows you to make whatever decision you want.

I am not going to entertain a flame war as there are opinions on either side. Better to keep some of these things for more restrained groups. I will delete the original post.

Trex


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> Let me add to the ticket database.
> 
> Keep in mind that I grew up in Europe.
> 
> ...


The difference between speeding where there is no speed limit and speeding where there is a speed limit is the difference between safety and recklessness.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> The difference between speeding where there is no speed limit and speeding where there is a speed limit is the difference between safety and recklessness.


I agree 100%. Speed fines are NOT just tolls for the rich and famous.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Me530 said:


> I agree 100%. Speed fines are NOT just tolls for the rich and famous.


It is where I live in Illinois. The State Senators and Reps passed the "Drive Right" to get US out of the way, because THEY don't get tickets.

It doesn't matter how fast you're going, get a lawyer and walk.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Jspira said:


> The difference between speeding where there is no speed limit and speeding where there is a speed limit is the difference between safety and recklessness.


Disagree, there is countless reasearch done that shows that speed limits are mostly, accent on mostly, not safety related. It's a revenue generating machinism first and formost.

Especially in Germany "Die Gruene" have set limits because of the environment.

.Trex


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> Disagree, there is countless reasearch done that shows that speed limits are mostly, accent on mostly, not safety related. It's a revenue generating machinism first and formost.
> 
> Especially in Germany "Die Gruene" have set limits because of the environment.
> 
> .Trex


Wasn't my point actually because I agree with yours.

My point is that, if there is a speed limit, and almost everyone is obeying it and one or two people aren't, that creates the potential for a dangerous situation.

Concerning speed limits in general, yes, they are usually not safety related but designed to enrich the local economy.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Jspira said:


> My point is that, if there is a speed limit, and almost everyone is obeying it and one or two people aren't, that creates the potential for a dangerous situation.


Couldn't agree with you more. The environment is a major factor, speeding with caution. LOL.

There is a saying in German:
"Fahr nicht schneller als Dein Schützengel fliegt."

.Trex


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. The environment is a major factor, speeding with caution. LOL.
> 
> There is a saying in German:
> "Fahr nicht schneller als Dein Schützengel fliegt."
> ...


Mein Schützengel fliegt aber sehr schnell. :angel:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

trex said:


> There is a saying in German:
> "Fahr nicht schneller als Dein Schützengel fliegt."
> 
> .Trex


According to Babelfish,

"Do not drive faster than your contactor gel flies."

I think it loses something in the translation.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Kanuck said:


> According to Babelfish,
> 
> "Do not drive faster than your contactor gel flies."
> 
> I think it loses something in the translation.


:rofl: 
"Do not drive faster than your protective angel flies"


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> :rofl:
> "Do not drive faster than your protective angel flies"


Actually, in english ,,Guardian Angel`` is what is meant.


----------



## FHF (Feb 20, 2006)

trex said:


> I knew a flame war would start.


The reason for my post was not to start or to support a "flame war".

Here in Germany you have the right to go at any speed that is appropriate, unless otherwise posted. As I said it before: If there is a speed limit, there is also a reason for the speed limit. That may be a crowded area with the objective to reduce the noise of the traffic, that may be a part of the Autobahn with a lack of the qualitiy of the surface, or, at most of the speed limited streches, a part with extremely dense traffic.

Many friends in this forum state about their good experiences on european roads, the disciplinated drivers and the disciplinated way to drive. Some stated the reason: education of drivers and a proper driving discipline ---> they follow the rules and they do how it is to do!

If one, like you, claims here his "adventures" of speeding well above the limits along Europes roads I must name him as stupid, as a mild form. _(BTW, did you know, that the word "idiot" is similar in both languages, German and English?)_

So instead of a "flame war": enjoy driving in Europe, follow the rules and have fun!

FHF


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

FHF said:


> If one, like you, claims here his "adventures" of speeding well above the limits along Europes roads I must name him as stupid, as a mild form. _(BTW, did you know, that the word "idiot" is similar in both languages, German and English?)_
> 
> FHF


You are making the wrong assumption. Who said that I am American? My friend, let me brake the news to you: Europe is my motherland. So please stop preaching to the preacher. :rofl: :rofl:

Ever heard of Gumball? That is an adventure. :neener:

Prost :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

trex said:


> .... Europe is my motherland. So please ....
> 
> Prost ...


There is something conflicting about the terms you are using. Although the term "prost" is used in conjuction w/ "motherland" I have reason to believe that we can eliminate you from German/Austrian as that is not a term that a Germanian would use.

Motherland is more a less a term closely associate w/ Eastern European and including mostly the former USSR.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

beewang said:


> There is something conflicting about the terms you are using. Although the term "prost" is used in conjuction w/ "motherland" I have reason to believe that we can eliminate you from German/Austrian as that is not a term that a Germanian would use.
> 
> Motherland is more a less a term closely associate w/ Eastern European and including mostly the former USSR.


You are correct on being confusing. On purpose however, as the place you are born does not necessarily define your upbringing. In addition, if you live for long periods in different cultures it is sometimes difficult to keep language nuances straight.

Motherland is a term that is also lately used in the US. Especially, GWB is using it quit often, so he might have some influence.

Prost...I tried to cheer up the guy a little.

Cheers [with a britsh accent]. LOL


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> You are making the wrong assumption. Who said that I am American? My friend, let me brake the news to you: Europe is my motherland. So please stop preaching to the preacher. :rofl: :rofl:


Europe is not a country but a continent, and I have never heard someone refer to Europe as one's ,,motherland`` before. Individual countries (but not Western or Central European ones) perhaps but not a continent.

There have been interesting studies done on the use of the term European (to describe a person) versus German, Austrian, Swiss, British, etc. National identities in those countries are strong.

The quick outcome is that people in less developed European countries who are either striving to become members of the EU or are amongst the recent influx of nations, mostly poorer, to join the EU might be more prone to call themselves European so as to associate more with the more successful countries which are well established in the EU.


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Jspira,

You are correct. At the same time to add to your point, Eastern Europeans identify themself as "European" simply because many people do not know where Latvia or Slovania is (especially in the US). So generally the followup question is "Where is that exactly?" and the answer comes something like "north-east of Germany". So it's better just to say Europe.

The reason why I used the term Europe was that FHF raised arguments at "European level" .

The use of the word "motherland" is because I find the nationalism in Europe completely out of place in the 21 century. However it was used in the wrong context.

.Trex


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trex said:


> Jspira,
> 
> You are correct. At the same time to add to your point, Eastern Europeans identify themself as "European" simply because many people do not know where Latvia or Slovania is (especially in the US). So generally the followup question is "Where is that exactly?" and the answer comes something like "north-east of Germany". So it's better just to say Europe.


Sometimes I get the feeling many people don´t know where Europe is, either.

I heard a great line on Bill Maher´s program. U.S. Pres. Bush was told that secularistic militia attacked mosques. His respond: we should invade Secularia immediately.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling many people don´t know where Europe is, either.
> 
> I heard a great line on Bill Maher´s program. U.S. Pres. Bush was told that secularistic militia attacked mosques. His respond: we should invade Secularia immediately.


This is assuming he could pronounce "Secularia."


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Big ,,if`` right there.

If I am feeling particularly sadistic, I´ll ask someone what the capital of Scandinavia is, and leave them hanging. :rofl:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Jspira said:


> If I am feeling particularly sadistic, I´ll ask someone what the capital of Scandinavia is, and leave them hanging. :rofl:


Yup, that's sadistic.


----------



## ianbjor (Dec 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> If I am feeling particularly sadistic, I´ll ask someone what the capital of Scandinavia is, and leave them hanging. :rofl:


My favorite story:

One day, someone asked me about my last name's nationality, to which I replied "Norwegian." They said "You mean, from Norwegia?" :tsk: No joke.


----------

